# Feeding Brine Shrimp



## gthorpe2 (Jul 1, 2008)

Does anyone know if you can feed Brine Shrimp to tads? I have a brine shrimp hatchery and use to feed my saltwater tank with freshly hatched brine. Just wondering if I could put that hatchery back to good use and hatch fresh brine shrimp for my tads.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

gthorpe2 said:


> Does anyone know if you can feed Brine Shrimp to tads? I have a brine shrimp hatchery and use to feed my saltwater tank with freshly hatched brine. Just wondering if I could put that hatchery back to good use and hatch fresh brine shrimp for my tads.


You'd probably need to wash them before putting them in with tads...if you can figure out a way to do that, probably no harm in trying a few.

I fed my oyapok a meal worm the other day, I squeezed its guts out and he attacked it and dragged the carcass around 

Gotta be careful doing stuff like that because you can foul the water if it doesn't get eaten and/or you don't remove what is left.


----------



## macadlo (May 14, 2010)

I am currently feeding brine shrimp to my tadpoles and no problem. Just wash the newly hatched nauply with fresh water on a sieve net to get ridd of the salt. I also have a few snails in my tadpole containers to finish the uneaten rests.

Best regards

Macadlo

dendrobates.sk


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

I've fed frozen brine shrimp, frozen mosquito larvae, and frozen daphnia to tadpoles with no problems.
Bryan


----------

